# New lineup helps Trail Blazers beat Spurs



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> A new-look lineup worked wonders for the Portland Trail Blazers, and coach Nate McMillan plans to keep it for a while. With Andre Miller joining them in the backcourt, Brandon Roy had 24 points, Steve Blake added 15 and the Portland Trail Blazers beat the San Antonio Spurs 96-84 Friday night. "It was a change of pace, maybe something we need," Roy said. Richard Jefferson had 19 points, Manu Ginobili had 17, and Tim Duncan added 14 points and eight rebounds, but San Antonio lost Tony Parker to a sprained ankle and couldn't overcome a lethargic first half, playing one night after a loss at Utah.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10333044/New-lineup-helps-Trail-Blazers-beat-Spurs


----------

